# Have slowed down a bit now...



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

J u s t c r u i s i n ...

Meet the new boy, Billy the Bedford 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

He's snapped - totally lost it :lol:

Loving the reg tho'


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Love it! Retro cool!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll have a double cone '99 please sir


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You moonlighting as a private ambulance? :wink:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

My grandparents used to have that carpet in their lounge.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very cool John is'nt that a left over from your new lounge carpet you have fitted in there :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's the only thing that could make him feel young again.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

John, why do you keep your granny in a shed , does she live there :wink: and was she the first owner?










Background pic by the way, not insulting your other arf


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

John turns into a pikey in his old age :lol:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Looking at the plate I think John assumed he was getting a Mitsubishi :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What a hoot eh?

Billy Bedford will keep his carpet thanks, he's had it since 1971!

The old Granny Andy, is the "girlfriend" of the old guy who owned it since the 70's

Hope I am on a little road in front of you all driving at 29 mph for hours!

[smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Johns new passion wagon!

29mph :? will it go _that_ fast? :lol:

The passenger looks great compared to that mannequin doll you used to carry around as a passenger in the TT


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A December 1965 example if I'm not mistaken, John? She has had that blue paint added at some point in her life because the late 65s were all produced with single tone white paint.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> A December 1965 example if I'm not mistaken, John? She has had that blue paint added at some point in her life because the late 65s were all produced with single tone white paint.


Don't you dare talk about Helen like that - she looks rather lovely IMO - shame i'm not taller :wink: :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Hope I am on a little road in front of you all driving at 29 mph for hours!
> 
> [smiley=toff.gif]


So its faster than your MK2 then :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bloody hell. And I thought I was going backwards with my cars!! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> A December 1965 example if I'm not mistaken, John? She has had that blue paint added at some point in her life because the late 65s were all produced with single tone white paint.


Billy is December 1965

Helen is September 1964

Billy is painted below the waist

Helen ... well thats for me to know :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> A December 1965 example if I'm not mistaken, John? She has had that blue paint added at some point in her life because the late 65s were all produced with single tone white paint.


Actually Kev you do talk bolleau as all ambulances were white or cream, Billy wasnt blued up until he came out of service in 1971.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS...

Dr Wak ? Can you have a look at installing an ecu ? :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > A December 1965 example if I'm not mistaken, John? She has had that blue paint added at some point in her life because the late 65s were all produced with single tone white paint.
> ...


Bolleau?!?

Given it's 1965 build it spent a short life in service because the technically advanced (for its time!) Bedford CS was introduced around 1970.


----------

